# Prairie dog care...



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Anybody know about what sort of care these guys need in captivity? Are they tameable? And are they as bad for chewing as some chinchillas when out of the cage?


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

if you get any get them from a breeder not game park bred 1s as they will never tame and they have bloody big teeth!! :lol2:
2 of mine are game park bred and will take treats from my hand but thats it, 

not sure what chins are like but my p-doggs have caused bout £200 in damage, wall paper, internet cable, cages, vivs to name a few things!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Jesus H! Lol. I've heard a lot of Americans say they make great pets too...shame really. I have only seen game park ones for sale  Ah well, no way OH will agree to it, he doesnt even like the amount of damage my four fancy rats do lol! What about Richardsons, are they any better behaved? :whistling2:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Saw a big field of these at Banham last week, soooo funny the way they throw themselves up and squeak!! I want some!! But I have no room, so alas, it's not to be.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I have Prairie dogs. I keep Game park bred and also ones that have been bred by them which are handled and do become very tame. I have sold a pair this year and the person I have sold them to has already trained his to walk on a leash 

Very cool little rodents with a big personality!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Care depends on whether you are intending to keep them inside or outside. I have kept them both in and out.

If kept outside try to give them as much room as possible. The outside enclosure is 10'L x 7'D x 7'H. This is dug down 3' all round and edged with slabs to prevent them from digging out. The outside enclosure is made of wood and mesh like an aviary type setup. The base edging is covered with corrugated iron sheets to stop them chewing through the wood. There is a large tree stump in the middle as they like to perch on it and observe the surrounding area. The roof is made of corrugated PVC sheets. They have a 4'L x 2'W x 2'H and has a seperator in the middle. All this is in a 2 metre sq shed. They have pipes from the outside to the inside. They also have pipes in the ground. They have also made their own tunnels.

They are tameable, but it takes atience and dedication. They are stubborn and strong willed. They do respond well to isolation and time out 'punishment'.

The ones I kept indoors were housed in various enclosures to see which worked best. Vivs are the worst and so are flimsy indoor rabbit cages as they chew through them in a matter of HOURS! The best indoor enclosures are the biggest glass tanks or the explorer cages. The bases of the explorers need to have a new metal one made as trhey are palstic and yes they will chew through it. They love playing with wheels and other toys. Parrot toys are brilliant for keeping them amused.

Food wise - I feed mine a good quality guinea pig mix with plenty of timothy hay. Not a lot of fruit as it can cause diarrhea. Veg should be fed with the dry mix.

They are immense chewers and will chew everything you give them.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Cool, maybe one for the future when I have more time! I have my hands full with my creatures at the mo!


----------

